# Home-Made Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The brush corroded and broke off of the cap on my leak detection bottle. So I repaired it with an old tank bolt, piece of CPVC pipe and a nut and washer. Basic stuff, just thought I'd post it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Your a clever guy !:yes:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Your a clever guy !:yes:


 
and bored:laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Squirt bottle and Dawn is as effective and a lot cheaper..


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah...flowgaurd gold is good for something...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Clever, but nothing will find leaks faster or easier than this:


http://www.windex.com/en-US/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool. It don't matter if you refill that bottle with soapy water or Windex. The bottle looks more professional than a spray bottle.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> Cool. It don't matter if you refill that bottle with soapy water or Windex. The bottle looks more professional than a spray bottle.


Not when I am crawling in attic looking for leaks, and no way you can get a dauber on fitting cuz of the crawl space.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice fix...

Doesn't anyone use one of these?

http://www.professionalequipment.co...k-detector-19-7075/combustible-gas-detectors/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In addition to a bottle with leak detection fluid, I also use a combustible gas detector and I have a carbon monoxide detector.

As shown in top picture, there's 1 PPM carbon monoxide in my bedroom.....:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> In addition to a bottle with leak detection fluid, I also use a combustible gas detector and I have a carbon monoxide detector.
> 
> As shown in top picture, there's 1 PPM carbon monoxide in my bedroom.....:laughing:


U even got any gas appliances in your house? :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> U even got any gas appliances in your house? :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 






....:no:...


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> In addition to a bottle with leak detection fluid, I also use a combustible gas detector and I have a carbon monoxide detector.
> 
> As shown in top picture, there's 1 PPM carbon monoxide in my bedroom.....:laughing:


 You joke, but one day when slow at shop we made our own natural gas and tested our sniffers..... We were calibrating them....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> You joke, but *one day when* *slow at shop we made our own natural gas* and tested our sniffers..... We were calibrating them....:laughing:


 





...........


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^ What he said.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chuckscott said:


> Nice fix...
> 
> Doesn't anyone use one of these?
> 
> http://www.professionalequipment.co...k-detector-19-7075/combustible-gas-detectors/


I use a similar brand, I also use an ultrasonic detector for compressed air leaks.


----------

